# SE exam requirements



## aamer (Sep 12, 2019)

Hello EB family. 

What are the requirements for SE exam. I already have PE, but like to take SE as demand of my role in office. Any guidance and directions would be appreciated. Where to start? what to study?

Thank you,


----------



## Edub24 (Sep 14, 2019)

The requirements depend on the state you’re in. In CA you have to have had your PE for at least 3 years and have SE references.  I suggest taking a review course like PPI or EET if you’re serious. Other than that plan to spend an inordinate amount of time and money to get prepared.


----------



## David Connor SE (Sep 16, 2019)

Start here.  It's confusing because it looks like NCEES is now calling the exam the PE Structural Exam, but this is the guidelines for the 16 hour SE exam.  

https://ncees.org/engineering/pe-structural/


----------



## David Connor SE (Sep 16, 2019)

What we typical call the "PE Exam" is referred to by NCEES as the PE Civil: Structural exam now.  We out here in the real world will keep calling it the SE exam.


----------

